# Whats happend to nipponshine?40 percent off



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Nippon shine notice sayimg farewell?

Are they closing?

Few things left but i ordered

Tyre black black

Tyre dressing 4x

Never tried them

40 percent off whats left code for anyone interested.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah, not sure what happened exactly but Jackie's no longer selling Soft99. Sad really, had an order off him delivered in under 24 hours lately 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm hope its not a permanent thing.

Anyone tred 4x or black v black tyre coating?

I couldnt decide which to go for as i usually prefer the fast aresol than messy gel ones but the black v black doesnt look as gooey as g meguiars endurance gel and apparently lasts 60 days.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I Believe after Jacky spent several years developing the brand in UK with Nipponshine - soft 99 decided to move the disty rights to another company - that's how I understand it


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

so shes been shafted? thats how i read that..if thats the case what a shame


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soft 99 shafted him is the long & short of it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What a real shame


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> I Believe after Jacky spent several years developing the brand in UK with Nipponshine - soft 99 decided to move the disty rights to another company - that's how I understand it


Do you know which other company now have the rights?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't find where to put discount code when placing an order....any ideas??


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Can't find where to put discount code when placing an order....any ideas??


Had the same trouble earlier, top right click basket then view & edit it will be there


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

piston_warrior said:


> Do you know which other company now have the rights?


I do - yes but still awaiting confirmation of that from them


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> I do - yes but still awaiting confirmation of that from them


Any update Whizzer?


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

piston_warrior said:


> Do you know which other company now have the rights?


Simply called Soft99 Europe. Believe the company behind it is called "nowy samochod spolka akcyjna"


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jackie got shafted from Soft99!

Basically he told soft99 that he will NOT resell the new Fusso at a higher cost for less performance. He stood up to them because he was protecting the consumer! He wanted to look after his customers.
They terminated his account and screwed him over!

He was the one who made the company big in the UK. Then word of mouth spread all over the world about Fusso and other soft99 products. If it wasn't for him I doubt it would of taken off they way it did.

Granted the company has been trading since the 50's or 60's in Japan but I bet it wouldn't have been as big now if it wasn't for a Jackie. I feel for the man. They've kicked him to the kerb.

But since the release of the newer formulation Fusso, people aren't getting along with the ingredients, application, buffing or expected durability. I for sure won't be buying another tub of the new version. Maybe this could be soft99 downfall?

Obviously they had to change there chemicals due to EU laws or something? Make it VOC compliant?

Either way, what used to be a good product had now made it worse with more cost!

Want to stick to something similar like fusso but easier to use? Give Fusso F7 or Soft99 water block a try. Don't know about you but I can't leave my car or other clients cars longer than 4 months before it needs a rewax or stripping and protecting again.


----------

